# Throttle body wiring



## TBossK (Jun 14, 2018)

Hey guys,

Looking for wiring diagram for my 2013 cruze. 
Need the throttle body wiring pinout. 

Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## ownerof2011cruze (Sep 8, 2018)

Wiring pin out is available from AllDataDiy/com with a Cruze subscription.


----------



## TBossK (Jun 14, 2018)

ownerof2011cruze said:


> Wiring pin out is available from AllDataDiy/com with a Cruze subscription.


If I can't get an option that's free then I will try that out. Thank you!


----------

